# Glomar Grand Isle Drillship



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

stepping back in time accomadation wise,pay, food,time off very good.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Sailed on her sister ship Glomar Conception which we took to lay up in Malta


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Around Christmas 1969 I took the Glomar 3 from Aberdeen to South Shields as 1st Engineer ( They need a 2nds Motor ticket to sail ; so I filled the berth )
Was hired by the then Supt. from Texas " Buddy King " Anybody rember him ? Was offered a job as 1 st Engineer to continue down to Dualla in west africa ; had to decline due to a brocken leg . ( A long story already posted somewhere in my posts )


----------

